# Caravan from FLORIDA



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

i used to live on long island and used to go to Waterfest all the time and spend my weekends in E-town at the track. i missed last year do to the fact that i moved to florida. I am making the trip this year and i am staying at the hilton. WHO FROM FLORIDA WANTS TO MAKE THE DRIVE WITH ME? *what we have going right now is that we would all meet up at one spot then leave together...we are going to be leaving at 7pm. WE WILL be meeting at the a TRUCK STOP NEAR THE WELCOME CENTER OFF EXIT 1 ON I-95 (right at the border of georgia and florida at 6pm to give people enough time to get there.* hopefully others will be going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ---andy 

*MEETING SPOT & TIME:* TRUCK STOP _NEAR_ WELCOME CENTER OFF EXIT 1 ON I-95  *6PM* JULY 14 (THURSDAY)
*DEPARTURE TIME:* *7 PM*
*leaving thursday:*
-me(flashredvdub) _352-425-8579_
-Stranded In Daytona _386-679-4474_
-capthowdy_1968
-20v GTI Guy
-corrado_sean
-CDJetta
-el pollo _305-496-7116_
-VeeDubChick17 (and friend)
-chargedsix
-dubrider6
-LowRiderVR
-maddfras _and 6 other dubs_
-golf_tdi_kid
-Trevahhhh-







_undecided_



_Modified by flashredvdub at 10:05 AM 6-30-2005_


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

ttt


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

ttt


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

bump...nobody from florida wants to go?


----------



## Rice-Eater (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

I'm leaving Wednesday night from Orlando with a couple other people. You're welcome to join in...


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (Rice-Eater)*

BUMP


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

hey orlando guys i might join you...def upset about missing waterfest..im movin down to orlando june 1st...i hope it doesnt rain this year


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (Rice-Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rice-Eater* »_I'm leaving Wednesday night from Orlando with a couple other people. You're welcome to join in...

i'd be interested in leaving with you guys if im not already up in nyc by then. plans are still in the air, but if its cool count me in if im still in town http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (VeeDubChick17)*

bump


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (smokedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokedvr6* »_...i hope it doesnt rain this year

Rain or shine its all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maddfras (Mar 2, 2004)

idown now. iwas leavin thursday also but was goin to take the auto train to va and drive the rest up. plans may change and ill have my group meet up with yours and there it goes. but you know the drive to ny, like me iwas going to leave before dawn so we get some good time. i hate traffic on road trips.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (maddfras)*

thats sounds good the more people the better...i am originally from ny so if you never made that drive before it is a long dragging on drive but it will be fun. it should take about 18-19 hours. but also waterfest is in nj just to let you know. the person that should be cruising with me is originally from the town the track is in so he knows his way as do i. its just i95 all the way up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (maddfras)*

dude auto train cost too much $$ your better off driving


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

i cant wait for this cruise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...just a heads up to let whoever comes know i will have tools with me if any requests for tool let me know so i can make a list of things to bring.


----------



## maddfras (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

actually i got my prices from march its 200 bucks iwas like whoa! thats good id expect more. thats why im considering it. 200 for the car 48 for 1 passenger. equals about the same if you drive straight with a lil extra. ijust came back from ny last month and spent 140 in gas and about 40 dollars in toll one way


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (maddfras)*

i was considering that at first but it just wouldnt be the same to me. i feel that its worth the 200 bucks on gas and tolls for a great time the whole way up. thats just me though.


----------



## maddfras (Mar 2, 2004)

ifeel you. if it like 20-30 cars thats would be cool.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (maddfras)*

how many people will be coming with you?


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

so what exactly are the plans?


----------



## maddfras (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

6 for now.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubChick17* »_so what exactly are the plans?

if you are asking about the people leaving thursday i figured we would all meet at one spot. we are taking i95 all the way up so you guys have to head north, so we would meet at maybe a rest area or exit towards daytona. hopefully more people will be going and then we will have more people. i want to leave early but the plans will be more specific the sooner waterfest gets here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by flashredvdub at 10:58 AM 4-26-2005_


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

so you're thinkin thursday morning?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubChick17* »_so you're thinkin thursday morning? 

yes..thursday morning. maybe leaving like 7-8am. but that means leaving our meeting spot(rest area) at that time. so whoever else is coming has to leave earlier remember that.
and another note to add in....we are not going to friggin hall a$$ all the way up there. we are not setting any records...we are just cruising. i dont mean like doing the speed limit...thats only for when cops are around







...but just enjoy the ride with some fun in between http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by flashredvdub at 1:47 PM 4-26-2005_


_Modified by flashredvdub at 1:51 PM 4-26-2005_


----------



## stompy (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Ill probably be in, but I dont know if Ill be keeping up with the pack. Im doing a sort of waterfest/moving thing at the same time. I graduated school and am moving back home to PA so Im packing up the car (to the brim, it will be fully loaded







) And headin up. Hopefully Ill be able to keep up, but I just plan on a leisurely cruise up 95, no pulled over caravans this year


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (stompy)*

Hmmm when do u all plan on drivin back to FL? i might drive up.... still up in the air..my rents want to go with me to se some family


_Modified by Mk4VeeDub at 5:26 PM 4-26-2005_


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (stompy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stompy* »_* no pulled over caravans this year*









no i dont plan on it...rob i think i will head back sunday but i know im going to have to pull over somewhere and stop and sleep..thats just to big of a weekend to just head back to florida. unless as we head back and we need sleep we stay in a motel or something.
also i think saturday i am heading back out to my home town on long island and spend the day with my friends and be back at the hotel that night so i dont miss the fun at the hotels.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

what about the show on saturday?
well i can ask my bro or my aunt if u can stay at there place


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

thanx rob but i think i will just see what everybody is doing that day of the show. as for saturday nothing starts until 12 anyway so i dont know. maybe i can get them to come there instead.


----------



## vwtdipwr (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

going up just do not know departure day and time


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (vwtdipwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtdipwr* »_going up just do not know departure day and time

your welcome to join us if you want. it will be fun....thursday morning


----------



## vwtdipwr (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

thinking about it but dependes on work. and if pheaton mods are ready


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (vwtdipwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtdipwr* »_ and if pheaton mods are ready

they dont have any yet. also what would you be doing to it.


----------



## vwtdipwr (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

slight body and electronic mods. just got it needs time.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_thanx rob but i think i will just see what everybody is doing that day of the show. as for saturday nothing starts until 12 anyway so i dont know. maybe i can get them to come there instead. 

dam noon i was there at 9 am last year and left by 2 haha i guess they changed the times


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

Click here for a map of Waterfest® 11!
Below is a schedule of events and fee breakdown for Waterfest® weekend 
*Saturday, July 16th, 2005*

Schedule

Show hours are from 12:00PM to 6:00PM

Events/Attractions include (See event pages for more info & registration):
Autocross School, Drag Race, Dyno, Exhibition Area, Sponsors & Vendors, Swap Meet

General Admission Fees

Adult General Admission $ 15.00 
Children between the ages of 6-11 5.00 
Children under the age of 5 FREE

Parking FREE

Event Registration Fees

Autocross School $ 75.00 (Includes $15 Driver's Admission)

Drag Race $ 30.00 (Includes $15 Driver's Admission) 
Dyno (All Wheel Drive Capable) $ 85.00 (Includes $15 Driver's Admission) 
Exhibition Area $ 25.00 (Includes $15 Driver's Admission) 
You may register for any two events (each day). 
We recommend that you pre-register for events, as that will speed-up your entrance into the event. 

*Sunday, July 17th, 2005*

Schedule

Show hours are from 9:00AM to 5:00PM

Events/Attractions include (See event pages for more info & registration):
Autocross, Burn-Out, Drag Race, Dyno, Exhibition Area, Show Cars, Sound Off,
Swap Meet, Sponsors & Vendors

General Admission Fees

Adult General Admission $ 20.00 
Children between the ages of 6-11 5.00 
Children under the age of 5 FREE

Parking FREE

Event Registration Fees

Autocross $ 35.00 (Includes $20 Driver's Admission)

Burn-Out Contest $ 30.00 (Includes $20 Driver's Admission) 
Drag Race $ 35.00 (Includes $20 Driver's Admission) 
Dyno (All Wheel Drive Capable) $ 90.00 (Includes $20 Driver's Admission) 
Exhibition Area $ 30.00 (Includes $20 Driver's Admission) 
Show Cars $ 35.00 (Includes $20 Driver's Admission) 
Sound Off $ 35.00 (Includes $20 Driver's Admission) 
You may register for any two events (each day). 
We recommend that you pre-register for events, as that will speed-up your entrance into the event. 
People participating in more than one event may reduce their chance of winning either or both events if the events are driving events, since you may get less practice time.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

where are the FL people come on caravan up


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the fla peeps making the 19 hour trek to the pothole capital of the nation


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Poppa18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Poppa18T* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the fla peeps making the 19 hour trek to the pothole capital of the nation

it will be well worth it...i mean i wish it werent a 19 hour trek and just be the 1-1/2 hour drive like it used to be for me but whatever. i cant wait....77 days till the fun begins







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by flashredvdub at 9:26 PM 4-30-2005_


----------



## JBGITTY (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

yeah big ups fla peps.. its not that bad of a ride i have done it many times..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (JBGITTY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBGITTY* »_yeah big ups fla peps.. its not that bad of a ride i have done it many times..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








yeah you and crazy tom 
hopefully this will be a fun trip


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*

it will be... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif remember to bring your video cameras








just remember not to have it mounted in your car that is hard to take off


----------



## JBGITTY (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

i will prolly just wake up on sunday and drive down for that day but who knows?


----------



## BaggdS4 (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: (Poppa18T)*

Its actually only about a 16.5 hour drive for us jacksonville area guys


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (dubrider6)*

when are you guys leaving? i was hoping we could get together with some of you guys in jacksonville and then head out from there.


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (dubrider6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubrider6* »_Its actually only about a 16.5 hour drive for us jacksonville area guys









the more the merrier


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*

73 more days...that mean 73 more days for me to get my respray or maybe a wetsand (after buying a ginster the color is hard to maintain), cams, supercharger, h&r coils, that should be good for now.











_Modified by flashredvdub at 11:43 PM 5-2-2005_


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

ahhh i might Not be going...








I have an offer to attend the Fire Academy to become state certified


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

that sucks...when does it start?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

first week of june i think and runs for 3 monthes http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

oh well







....there has got to be more people out there that are going


----------



## Sctlvrdl (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

I am sure there are more people going... but the caravan is a good idea.. problem is that there will be lots of different cities.. doing thier own caravan's.... Like I am sure the MIA, FLL, WPB will organize the caravan.. what you should do is find out how many differnet groups will be doing thier own caravan's and meet up with them somewhere along the way to make the caravan larger... 








I am hopefully going.. but got to check the cash flow around that time first...







And get my own room with a trustworthy male... cause i don't want to be the only female sleeping amoungst 10 guys... snoring and drooling and stuff...


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Sctlvrdl)*

hope you can make it...i have to check with the other clubs around florida like you said to see when they are leaving. i would be happy to get at least 15 dubs


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (Sctlvrdl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sctlvrdl* »_
I am hopefully going.. but got to check the cash flow around that time first...







And get my own room with a trustworthy male... cause i don't want to be the only female sleeping amoungst 10 guys... snoring and drooling and stuff... 

my friend sarah is coming with me and we are getting a room together. im sure there will be other girls going hopefully, but if not you wont be the only one


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*

what hotel are you at...im going to be at the hilton but will be spending some time at other hotels for party/burnouts and some late night cruises


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

A few of us from Jax may be heading up. I will probably be staying with family in PA.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

keep me informed with what you guys are doing. also would you be leaving thursday morning


_Modified by flashredvdub at 10:22 PM 5-4-2005_


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Don't know about a date right now. As it gets closer things will come together for us.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

ok cool...just let me know whats up when it comes closer


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

What time are you looking to leave on Thursday?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

i wanted to leave early but i want to be able to have everybody to be at one spot so we can all leave together...maybe pick a spot and be there by 12 noon...on past roadtrips i usually leave real early but some people are driving from down south and i want them to make it
are any others from the jaxdubs crew coming?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

you should have everyone meet on I-95 either at the last rest stop in FL or the Very first rest area in Georgia.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_you should have everyone meet on I-95 either at the last rest stop in FL or the Very first rest area in Georgia.

thats what i want to do


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_are any others from the jaxdubs crew coming?









I think 5 or 6 of us.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

so does the idea of meeting up towards you guys and 12 noon sound good...if not give me some ideas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

I am driving from fernandina Beach (Amelia Island) with one other dub on thursday. Maybe we can meet up on the interstate. 
*EDIT* The other dude I am rolling with is dubrider6 on the tex. Amelia Island is the next exit North of jacksonville off 95


_Modified by chargedsix at 12:19 AM 5-8-2005_


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (chargedsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chargedsix* »_I am driving from fernandina Beach (Amelia Island) with one other dub on thursday. Maybe we can meet up on the interstate. 
*EDIT* The other dude I am rolling with is dubrider6 on the tex. Amelia Island is the next exit North of jacksonville off 95

_Modified by chargedsix at 12:19 AM 5-8-2005_

sounds cool...so from where we are going with this maybe we will meet up around i95 towards jacksonville. that sounds like a good meeting spot...and i think that 12 noon would be a good time to leave this way it gives everybody time to get there then meet everybody and head out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

i might join in .. providing my rabbit is done by then which it should be and that i dont have to work (i work out of town ... sometimes im gone for 2 months ... sometimes i have 2 months off) ... but if im off and the car is done ill be riding up with ya.... my hoopty will be ready for some roll races lol


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*

hopefully this will be big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*

shoot.... Big? more like Crazy Freaking Gigantic


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

I CANT WAIT














....so far we have roughly about 15 people going on thursday...its not all set in stone yet but thats a great start..








hey Trevahhhh looking good so far...haltec http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1978090

_Modified by flashredvdub at 1:52 PM 5-8-2005_


_Modified by flashredvdub at 1:52 PM 5-8-2005_


----------



## Lear Jetta (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capthowdy_1968* »_Don't know about a date right now. As it gets closer things will come together for us.

Ditto for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm new to FL and hope to run across the caravan but I have to wait & check on my plans...


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (Lear Jetta)*

I might be joining y'all too. That is if I can find a swap soon.
Hell I might still head up in my semi-trusty 8v.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*

cool, just keep checking back to see whats up


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

so stil no for sure time on when we are leaving?? how long do you expect it to take? 
i know when i went to jersey last, we drove from like 5 at night and we made it there in a lil over 14 hours.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*

I talked to Flash (andy) today he said we should all meet early enough between 9-10am and depart At 11:30 and noon on the dot.
well since there are going to be roughly 8-15 cars it should take around 18 hours including stops for fuel give or take some traffic going through Va and maryland DC area where the speed limit is 50-60mph.. There really is No reason to rush up there and end up with some BS Speeding violations and other infractions, High rate of speed will also make u end up having to stop and get gas more often.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

very well put rob...ya i have to agree i dont feel like getting a BS speeding ticket, but that doesnt mean we wont have some fun along the way. from where we are going with this my plan is to have everybody meet up around jacksonville so this way everybody is in one spot...we should have a meeting time of around 10:30am-11:30am, get everybody situated, get some gas, and be on the road by 12pm... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by flashredvdub at 11:37 PM 5-9-2005_


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

yeah understood, i dont want a speeding ticket, but i sure dont want to be driving all day/night and im sure others would agree. when i went to the sfl gtg with jaxdubs we avg'd like 85 mph give or take.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*

yea i dont think anybody wants a ticket...i just want it to be a fun drive and not hectic and stressful.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

ahh i was thinking about maybe stopping along the way in our nations capitol but thats only if i drive or maybe even baltimore...


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

whats there


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

so i dunno what im going to do, we called and booked a room last night, well my dad did on his credit card and explained that my friend and i were 18 . he already paid for it and called to confirm and they told him this morning that unless the room is in somebody who is staying in the room and is over 21, we cant have it. so i dont know what im going to do or where im staying, hes going to call around today http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*

see thats what happened to me one time...you dont have any credit cards?...what hotel...as long as you say you have a credit card thats all they want to hear...im at the hilton and the guy i said you have to be 18 and i spoke to his manager...if you try to do that whole parents are paying thing with them they give you a hard time. 21







i mean its not like your going to drink the room.








i mean the guy knew i was 18 when i talked to him and his manager knew...we went on to book the room asked for my credit info then i got the room and confirmation number. i hope they dont pull some crap when i get there or i will just flip on there a$$e$










_Modified by flashredvdub at 1:07 PM 5-12-2005_


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

well if it all comes down to it you can rent a piece of my brothers Floor


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

Its officail ... im In Like Flin .... here are some teaser pics for ya.....






anddddd almost completed


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Trevahhhh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trevahhhh* »_Its officail ... im In Like Flin .... here are some teaser pics for ya.....






anddddd almost completed































niiiiiiiiice


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

sweet deal.... hope this road trip is a blast, So we are driving all the way right? are we going to take pit stops ?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_sweet deal.... hope this road trip is a blast, So we are driving all the way right? are we going to take pit stops ?

so does this mean your in? i dont think we are going to take pit stops except for gas and $hit....i think when we get towards anything interesting places it will be night time already. im pretty sure we will find some sort of photo ops along the way


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Hmmm i'm still undecided







most likely i will drive cause i have not looked into a plane ticket


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

It's about a 15 hour drive with a few stops and averaging about 80 mph. Not too bad, done it a few times.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

yea its not a bad drive....i was wondering where everybody is staying...im at the hilton anybody else?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

my brothers futon....


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

I think a few us will be staying in Philly w/ family. It's what I did last year.


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

a couple of us are staying at the holiday inn


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (chargedsix)*

mmm up top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bt_gti_kid (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

ok here goes, im gonna hook up with you guys!!! lol i know im from wisconsin but im gonna be in florida the week before with my girl at her grandparents condo or sometin so yea im in!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (golf_tdi_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf_tdi_kid* »_ok here goes, im gonna hook up with you guys!!! lol i know im from wisconsin but im gonna be in florida the week before with my girl at her grandparents condo or sometin so yea im in!

ok cool...just keep watching this thread to see whats going on...what part of florida you going to be in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

bump


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Just booked a suite at a place in Somerset through my work for crazy cheap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Might have a sofa-bed available if someone needs a place to stay.
A question. When is everyone planning an heading back? Sunday after the show or first thing Monday mornin? What do people have planned for Friday?
This is all new to me. I hardly ever travel solo.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spazmatic2000* »_Just booked a suite at a place in Somerset through my work for crazy cheap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Might have a sofa-bed available if someone needs a place to stay.
A question. When is everyone planning an heading back? Sunday after the show or first thing Monday mornin? What do people have planned for Friday?
This is all new to me. I hardly ever travel solo.









i dont know when we are heading back...i would want to leave after the show but i think everybody is going to be exhausted after a weekend like that to make the drive back...i think it will probably come down to that day we are there to figure it out. also so your in for leaving on thursday?


----------



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Alright, here's the shillio, homiezzzzzzz.








Me and a friend are going to Maryland for 2 weeks before Waterfest, just to get out of this town and kick it out there for a while. (Hey, it's free)
Waterfest is going to be the last part of our little trip, so I was figuring since you guys are probably going to be on I-95 if you wouldn't mind making a pit stop in DC?
Either that, or I can just kind of join in with the flow, like you guys could let me know what part of the expressway you're on and I could just merge in.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (nidex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nidex* »_Alright, here's the shillio, homiezzzzzzz.








Me and a friend are going to Maryland for 2 weeks before Waterfest, just to get out of this town and kick it out there for a while. (Hey, it's free)
Waterfest is going to be the last part of our little trip, so I was figuring since you guys are probably going to be on I-95 if you wouldn't mind making a pit stop in DC?
Either that, or I can just kind of join in with the flow, like you guys could let me know what part of the expressway you're on and I could just merge in.

that sounds cool...we will probably be up in that area in the early morning like 2am...i think the best way to do this is probably just meet you off and exit somewhere. i guess give us an exit number and meet us off of there and when we get close i could give you a call to let you know were are around there for you to be ready. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

the DC area i think the best bet is to take th eouttter loop around DC so we dont get caught heading down town ..if i plan on going i hope my headlight does not blind anyone


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_the DC area i think the best bet is to take th eouttter loop around DC so we dont get caught heading down town ..if i plan on going i hope my headlight does not blind anyone









i think im used to it by now














...for those of you that dont know..that f u c k e r is bright


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

well i tired to move them around.... i cant really tell cause im driving and cant do 2 things at once...


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

Just a quick question. When we head up there we should be getting in the area around 3-4am right? I'm just wondering that if most hotels have check in from noon to 3pm, what day should I book for check-in? Thurs. or Fri.?
Sorry if this sounds like a dumb question, like I said I've never traveled this far solo before.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*

well i have my room for friday night..when we get there people will start leaving the pack to go their separate ways...when i get there i might just crash in there parking lot or something till morning and then see if my room is ready.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

bump for 44 more days until the long drive


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

bump for 37 more days


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

ill be rollin with jaxdubs...hopefully with my car


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_ill be rollin with jaxdubs...hopefully with my car

how many of you guys are going?


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

not exactly sure on the number...ppl want to but not sure if they can...im going either way ..car or no car...rick is goin(capthowdy)..not sure who else..ill see


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

I am still in depending on the compleation of my car... Im way behind schedual.







. Still waiting on my wheels from Work, and my euro bumps from Rpi. Damn I hope I can get this thing done in time.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (chargedsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chargedsix* »_I am still in depending on the compleation of my car... Im way behind schedual.







. Still waiting on my wheels from Work, and my euro bumps from Rpi. Damn I hope I can get this thing done in time.

hope everything gets done in time...did you start calling them and ask where your $hit was...you have 25 business days for them to get it to you


----------



## LowRiderVR (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

you can count me in. I will be making the drive in my truck this weekend to PA and then flying back down to FL to bring up my car for waterfest. Any determined meeting places yet? I can give you a pretty accurate ETA in a few days i'll let you know. Oh and i'm coming from tampa. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (LowRiderVR)*

ok cool...an eta would be good to get a rouh idea...as for meeting places, the first place everybody is meeting is basically in jacksonville at 11:30am july 14 and then be on the road by 12pm...and we might be stopping in dc to meet up with a few people.
also i like your signature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

if he is coming from tampa he might want to meet up in Ocala unless he shoots down i-4 to I-95 ? and up andy Just curious which way do you plan on taking to jacksonville? 75 to I-10? or 301 to I-10? 
also where in jacksonville... I'm still wondering if i should drive up in my car or head with my rents up but thats might change


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_if he is coming from tampa he might want to meet up in Ocala unless he shoots down i-4 to I-95 ? and up andy Just curious which way do you plan on taking to jacksonville? 75 to I-10? or 301 to I-10? 
also where in jacksonville... I'm still wondering if i should drive up in my car or head with my rents up but thats might change

















ok..so LowRiderVR..you can meet us in ocala....if we take 75 to 10 its kinda out of our way...and i know some people that i know took 301 to 10 and said it wasnt a bad drive at all...so i guess we will take 301 to i10 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_

ok..so LowRiderVR..you can meet us in ocala....if we take 75 to 10 its kinda out of our way...and i know some people that i know took 301 to 10 and said it wasnt a bad drive at all...so i guess we will take 301 to i10 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just got to drive REAL SLOW dam waldo police http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

i just did i little mapquest thing and it takes about 2 hours to get to jacksonville taking 301 to i10...so if we want to be there at 11:30 we should leave ocala at maybe 8:45 to give some time for traffic and crap


----------



## LowRiderVR (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Meeting you guys in ocala would probably be my best bet so we all arrive on time, or at least at the same time. About how far is Ocala from Tampa?
Edit- just did a mapquest, its about 1.5 hours from tampa straight up I-75 so just let me know what time you will be leaving


_Modified by LowRiderVR at 11:53 PM 6-10-2005_


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (LowRiderVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowRiderVR* »_Meeting you guys in ocala would probably be my best bet so we all arrive on time, or at least at the same time. About how far is Ocala from Tampa?
Edit- just did a mapquest, its about 1.5 hours from tampa straight up I-75 so just let me know what time you will be leaving

_Modified by LowRiderVR at 11:53 PM 6-10-2005_

ok not a problem...well we have to be there at 11:30am...and its supposed to take about 2 hours to get there so i figured leave at like 8:45 from ocala to add in for traffic and crap


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

bump for 33 more days until the great journey


----------



## LowRiderVR (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Well I just finished the trip to PA the other day. Left tampa at 2pm saturday and arrived home at about 8am sunday so it was about 18 hours. i live about 80 miles NW of etown so from jacksonville i'd say your lookin at around 14-15 hours depending on speed. Wasnt a bad drive at all, no traffic and straight roads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginsingVW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (LowRiderVR)*

just might make this trip.... not sure what car i'll take, but it's darn tempting. I miss the 4 hour drive from Maryland.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (LowRiderVR)*

ok cool..thanx for the info...quick question...im assuming you took i95, how did you get over there? did you take i75 up and cut over somewhere?


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (LowRiderVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowRiderVR* »_Wasnt a bad drive at all, no traffic

YAY!

_Quote, originally posted by *LowRiderVR* »_and straight roads.

BOOO!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*

hey spazmatic2000 you going too...dont worry when we get there there should be plenty of little cruises people go on...i remeber one year me and my freind and about 20 others wer hauling a$$ down a bunch of curvey roads then turned off somewhere turned our lights off and watched 5 troopers fly after the other guys...everybody got away







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (ginsingVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginsingVW* »_just might make this trip.... not sure what car i'll take, but it's darn tempting. I miss the 4 hour drive from Maryland.

I miss the 10 MIN Drive


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

so ginsing your in too?


----------



## LowRiderVR (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_ok cool..thanx for the info...quick question...im assuming you took i95, how did you get over there? did you take i75 up and cut over somewhere?

Yea i took I-75N to 301N and cut over on I-10E. It seems long but we were in south carolina before we knew it and thats almost half way.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (LowRiderVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowRiderVR* »_
Yea i took I-75N to 301N and cut over on I-10E. It seems long but we were in south carolina before we knew it and thats almost half way. 

ok cool thats what we are doing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

I guess Im in,


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_hey spazmatic2000 you going too...dont worry when we get there there should be plenty of little cruises people go on...i remeber one year me and my freind and about 20 others wer hauling a$$ down a bunch of curvey roads then turned off somewhere turned our lights off and watched 5 troopers fly after the other guys...everybody got away







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


aahhh, no close calls like that are needed, i already got pulled over a couple weeks ago for 59 in a 35, got a warning but we don't need no **** like that, lol







especially through VA


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_

aahhh, no close calls like that are needed, i already got pulled over a couple weeks ago for 59 in a 35, got a warning but we don't need no **** like that, lol







especially through VA

dont worry..you can tell who is going to do $hit like that and who are people who will be cruising the speed limit and be taking some pics...besides at that point the cops pull anything over with a vdub symbol..just kidding


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

hahahaha
Hey guys, just a suggestion, why dont we get together in jax thursday night and leave at night. It's pointless to drive durring that first half of the day. I talked to a friend from chicago, they have to drive 1200 miles, we have to drive 1000 miles from jax approx. He said they leave at like 3am friday morning every year and get there at like 7 in the afternoon, works out perfectly. PLus if we leave at 12pm we will hit all sorts of traffic and crap. i vote to leave thursday night/ early friday morning.
just my 2 cents


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_hahahaha
Hey guys, just a suggestion, why dont we get together in jax thursday night and leave at night. It's pointless to drive durring that first half of the day. I talked to a friend from chicago, they have to drive 1200 miles, we have to drive 1000 miles from jax approx. He said they leave at like 3am friday morning every year and get there at like 7 in the afternoon, works out perfectly. PLus if we leave at 12pm we will hit all sorts of traffic and crap. i vote to leave thursday night/ early friday morning.
just my 2 cents

OK PEOPLE...HERE IS THE THING!!!!
i have been thinking about this and seeing as how a couple of people have mentioned it i guess will will bump the departure time up....INSTEAD OF LEAVING AT 12PM....PLEASE PEOPLE ADD YOUR 
COMMENTS TO WHAT TIME WE SHOULD LEAVE. JUST REMEMBER WE 
ALL HAVE TO MEET IN JACKSONVILLE SO TAKE INTO CONSIDERATION 
FOR PEOPLE LEAVING FROM TAMPA, ORLANDO, DAYTONA, OCALA...OK 
GUYS COMMENT AWAY...THANX-andy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

I think he is right about leaving in the PM. Leaving too early in the day could lead to sitting in traffic in DC and Maryland and Virginia. The northern traffic is nothing like what I have seen here in FL. They sometimes sit for awhile. 
I make trips to Philly from Jax quite a bit, the wife is from there, and it takes us about 13 hours. Add about another hour to that and that should put you in E-town. I'm not sure how people like driving in the night but I like it, very little traffic and it's somewhat cooler this time of year.
I was originally thinking of leaving around 7pm, that would put us in NJ about noon on Friday, right around check in time for some. Crash for a few hours then enjoy the craziness of WF on a Friday night. I guess the big question is for those coming from farther south. Miami people will be on the road about 5 hours to get to Jax, then another 14 hours driving north. 20 hours is a long time to spend in a car unless you have another driver.


_Modified by capthowdy_1968 at 2:40 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capthowdy_1968* »_I think he is right about leaving in the PM. Leaving too early in the day could lead to sitting in traffic in DC and Maryland and Virginia. The northern traffic is nothing like what I have seen here in FL. They sometimes sit for awhile. 
I make trips to Philly from Jax quite a bit, the wife is from there, and it takes us about 13 hours. Add about another hour to that and that should put you in E-town. I'm not sure how people like driving in the night but I like it, very little traffic and it's somewhat cooler this time of year.
I was originally thinking of leaving around 7pm, that would put us in NJ about noon on Friday, right around check in time for some. Crash for a few hours then enjoy the craziness of WF on a Friday night. I guess the big question is for those coming from farther south. Miami people will be on the road about 5 hours to get to Jax, then another 14 hours driving north. 20 hours is a long time to spend in a car unless you have another driver.

_Modified by capthowdy_1968 at 2:40 PM 6-15-2005_

ok cool...well 7pm sounds like a good idea i can deal with that...and believe me i know what the northern traffic is like...if you wanted to you could probably walk back home go eat something and then get back to your car and people move 3 ft.







...i dont think anybody that is cruising with us is coming from miami though...i think the furthest is orlando. also seeing as how your in jax...what is the place we are meeting...maybe something right off of i95 also what time should we start meeting up with eachother...i dont want to give people like a half hour worth of time, maybe an hour...maybe meet in jax at 6pm and be on the road at 7pm?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

7pm sounds awesome
Night= less traffic
Night= less cops
Night= less instant on radar
Night= cooler air=better gas mileage


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

OK GUYS 7PM IT IS...we will leave from jacksonville at 7pm...and we will all meet there at 6pm.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

where we gonna meet? lol


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_where we gonna meet? lol

i dont know yet...hey capthowdy_1968....is there any rest area up there in jax...im looking at a map and i see a bunch of exit numbers but i dont know what ones are good either


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

There is 1 south of jax. There may be 1 before you hit the GA border but not 100% positive on that one. I will find out about that 1.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_7pm sounds awesome
Night= less traffic
Night= less cops
Night= less instant on radar
Night= cooler air=better gas mileage










you FORGOT TO mention 1 thing......
BLINDING Headlights from ME! thats if i drive up... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Maybe it is better to meet at the Welcome station right into georgia?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_
you FORGOT TO mention 1 thing......
BLINDING Headlights from ME! thats if i drive up... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Maybe it is better to meet at the Welcome station right into georgia? 

im used to those things already...is that a real place? i dont remember seeing it when i came down hear...but then again i was half asleep


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

I no there is when your coming right into FL and im sure there is 1 in georgia I dont recal it either but when i slept at the rest area in FL i think there is one almost right across I-95?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

well i went up to AAA before to get a few maps...i got one of georgia...there is a welcome center right before the border of florida and georgia...its exit 380...SO A MEETING SPOT IS THE WELCOME CENTER OF OF EXIT 380 ON I-95 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SOUND GOOD????


_Modified by flashredvdub at 4:20 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

is there a gas station around there? it'd be nice to meet up where people can gas up before they get to the meet spot


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

gas is cheaper in georgia... it always is


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_is there a gas station around there? it'd be nice to meet up where people can gas up before they get to the meet spot

i dont see why not...i want to do that before we all get on the road...i know every welcome station ive been at there have been gas stations...if there isnt any we will find one


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok, so quick check, Who here has radar detectors? I have a Valentine 1
and any other states besides VA that outlaws Radar detectors?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_Ok, so quick check, Who here has radar detectors? I have a Valentine 1
and any other states besides VA that outlaws Radar detectors?

i think VA is it..i dont have one...i know rob has one...they come in handy but i just use my eyes and my cop smelling sense.


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah I talked to Cameron earlier. We've left from Chicago at 3-4am on Friday the past few years and got there around 8pm in time to kick start the party. You guys should definitely leave later


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (joness0154)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joness0154* »_Yeah I talked to Cameron earlier. We've left from Chicago at 3-4am on Friday the past few years and got there around 8pm in time to kick start the party. You guys should definitely leave later

yea we are now...we will be leaving at 7pm so we shoud be getting there at around 11am friday...which should be fine. grab a bite to eat or catch some sleep and then be good for the hotels....just have to remind myself to bring some bleach


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

bleach?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

oh you will just have to find out...it pretty fun http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1866377


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

oh, smoking ur tires, duh forgot about that


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

stupid rain


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

hey how did you 90k service come out??


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

dam 90k Holy sh!weet


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

didn't today dammit







my mechanic's son got really sick at school today and he had to rush him to the doctor. hopefully tomorrow or monday.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

i just hit my 90k mark the other day too.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

dam


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

VA and DC don't allow radar detectors. 
There are a few gas stations where the welcome center is. It's not really a true rest area because it shares the ramp with the one into another town. There is a truck stop there with food and gas, plus I think there are a few other gas stations there as well.


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capthowdy_1968* »_VA and DC don't allow radar detectors. 
There are a few gas stations where the welcome center is. It's not really a true rest area because it shares the ramp with the one into another town. There is a truck stop there with food and gas, plus I think there are a few other gas stations there as well.

DC too? dammit







every once in a while the crew is gonna have to pull into the left hand lane to let me just floor it down the line to get my speed fix in for the hour








Anyone bringing a video camera with sound recording capabilities?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_
DC too? dammit







every once in a while the crew is gonna have to pull into the left hand lane to let me just floor it down the line to get my speed fix in for the hour








Anyone bringing a video camera with sound recording capabilities?

dont worry we will have plenty of oppurtunities for that...i am bringing my video camera but cant do much while im driving http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...i could build another camera mount like i used to have but the sound sucked


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capthowdy_1968* »_VA and DC don't allow radar detectors. 
There are a few gas stations where the welcome center is. It's not really a true rest area because it shares the ramp with the one into another town. There is a truck stop there with food and gas, plus I think there are a few other gas stations there as well.

but is it an alright place to meet?


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_
dont worry we will have plenty of oppurtunities for that...i am bringing my video camera but cant do much while im driving http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ...i could build another camera mount like i used to have but the sound sucked

bring that ****, I'll use it while im driving, lol. How about we build a mount on the inside of your car that kinda looks over ur shoulder or between ur seats? that'd be the ****


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_
bring that ****, I'll use it while im driving, lol. How about we build a mount on the inside of your car that kinda looks over ur shoulder or between ur seats? that'd be the ****

thats what i built...it sat on the passenger seat head bracket and sat between the driver and passenger. its just that the sound quality sucked from inside the car. i can try to figure something out though i hope


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

shoot i sold my mount


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Yeah, nothing really at the welcome center, more at the truck stop. With the exit the welcome center is on you go straight another 100 ft and be at the truck stop or make the right hand curve and go into the welcome center. Most people don't stop there, they go to the gas station,


_Modified by capthowdy_1968 at 9:48 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capthowdy_1968* »_Yeah, nothing really at the welcome center, more at the truck stop. With the exit the welcome center is on you go straight another 100 ft and be at the truck stop or make the right hand curve and go into the welcome center. Most people don't stop there, they go to the gas station,

_Modified by capthowdy_1968 at 9:48 PM 6-15-2005_

so the truck stop would be a better place?


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

1 stop shopping.


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

i'll see if i can borrow garey's stick mount, lol


----------



## LowRiderVR (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

I'll be sporting the V1 as well


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (LowRiderVR)*

Post car pics of what you are bringing....


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

i cant im retarded dont know how to post pics


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capthowdy_1968* »_1 stop shopping.

ok so then we will meet in the truck stop near the welcome center http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

anyone have a mapquest location or anything like that for this onestop shopping thing?


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

Exit 1 on 95 in GA. It's the very first exit when leaving FL for GA.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capthowdy_1968* »_Exit 1 on 95 in GA. It's the very first exit when leaving FL for GA.

i just looked on the map there is also a welcome center there..so this would be a good meeting point...gas, food, bathroom before you go kids








SO THE MEETING SPOT IS EXIT 1 ON I-95 TRUCKER STOP/ WELCOME CENTER


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

so we are meeting there at 7?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_so we are meeting there at 7?

no leaving at 7pm but we should start meeting ther at 6pm and wait for everybody to get there...you know give people time just incase they get stuck in traffic or something..if everybody gets there early then we head out a little earlier


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

alright, shibby guys. are you and rob still avoiding SR40 ?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_alright, shibby guys. are you and rob still avoiding SR40 ?

yes..its out of the way to go to jax..we are taking i75 to 301 then 301 to i10 and cut over to i95


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

Just decided to see who was going to waterfest this year. last year we cruised up with only 4 cars... well... the guys i went with and the people on the tex was only 4 cars and hopefully more this year. I will have 2 other people in my car this year.







count me in. 2nd year in a row and more to come.







On top of that... return of the burn out jetta. muahahaha. i'll nee dyoiu guys to vote for me.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (CDJetta)*

Oh ****. just went to the waterfest site again. Lol. They used my car on the main page for the burn out contest. W00t w00t. go me. lol. any ways. hopefully we'll have more people this year cruising up. you guys wanna meet with the guys from atlanta mayvbe?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Oh ****. just went to the waterfest site again. Lol. They used my car on the main page for the burn out contest. W00t w00t. go me. lol. any ways. hopefully we'll have more people this year cruising up. you guys wanna meet with the guys from atlanta mayvbe?

how many people are you going to be leaving with this year...did you want to join us..if so all the info is on the first page up top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....i wouldnt mind going with people from atlanta its just i dont know what time they are leaving


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Im going out and getting window chalk sometime before we leave and for the trip up writing , "Follow us to Waterfest!" and "Show Me BOOBIES!"


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_Im going out and getting window chalk sometime before we leave and for the trip up writing , "Follow us to Waterfest!" and "Show Me BOOBIES!"









i have some of that stuff..its like window paint or something, it comes in a tube and its white but they have different colors it dries and water wont make it run..just scrape it off...cool stuff...ill bring mine with me...i wanted to do the same thing














...great minds think alike


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Sounds great. I'll go for some chalk too.







I could use it for the burn out contest too. Hehe. There are only gunna be people in my car. I don't know anybody else driving up but 2 other people in my car. 
We need to get everybody to have 2 way radios and does anyobdy have a valentine 1 radar or better? If so.. he's the lead of the pack. That's what happened last year but jon isn't going this year. Any ways. Hopefully we will get more than 4 people this year. woohoo. To bad i won't be able to accellerate very fast, i'll have a tent, chairs, cooler, 2 other people, clothes, a computer, shirts, 2 tires with rims, and various other things in my car. lol. I''m not staying at a hotel. I'm camping. At 15 a night you can't lose, espcially when you split it amungst other people. Needless to say... i won't be able to accellerate worth a crap.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Sounds great. I'll go for some chalk too.







I could use it for the burn out contest too. Hehe. There are only gunna be people in my car. I don't know anybody else driving up but 2 other people in my car. 
We need to get everybody to have 2 way radios and does anyobdy have a valentine 1 radar or better? If so.. he's the lead of the pack. That's what happened last year but jon isn't going this year. Any ways. Hopefully we will get more than 4 people this year. woohoo. To bad i won't be able to accellerate very fast, i'll have a tent, chairs, cooler, 2 other people, clothes, a computer, shirts, 2 tires with rims, and various other things in my car. lol. I''m not staying at a hotel. I'm camping. At 15 a night you can't lose, espcially when you split it amungst other people. Needless to say... i won't be able to accellerate worth a crap.









wow your bringing alot...i am going to bring 2 chairs, laptop, tools, little compressor, clothes, video camera, camera, painters tape, window chalk, 2 way radios, money (dont forget about money for tolls too guys), little cooler, little bottle of bleach







, i think of other stuff before we go


_Modified by flashredvdub at 2:47 PM 6-17-2005_


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Sounds great. I'll go for some chalk too.







I could use it for the burn out contest too. Hehe. There are only gunna be people in my car. I don't know anybody else driving up but 2 other people in my car. 
We need to get everybody to have 2 way radios and does anyobdy have a valentine 1 radar or better? If so.. he's the lead of the pack. That's what happened last year but jon isn't going this year. Any ways. Hopefully we will get more than 4 people this year. woohoo. To bad i won't be able to accellerate very fast, i'll have a tent, chairs, cooler, 2 other people, clothes, a computer, shirts, 2 tires with rims, and various other things in my car. lol. I''m not staying at a hotel. I'm camping. At 15 a night you can't lose, espcially when you split it amungst other people. Needless to say... i won't be able to accellerate worth a crap.









A couple of us have V1's including myself. And if either of the 2 people riding with you are single hot females they can ride with me, you know so you have better acceleration







haha just playin

but seriously, if they're hot


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_
A couple of us have V1's including myself. And if either of the 2 people riding with you are single hot females they can ride with me, you know so you have better acceleration







haha just playin

but seriously, if they're hot









yea same here


----------



## SubtleJetta (Mar 1, 2004)

Have a fun trip. It's definetly a haul for some people who never have done it before. I'll see ya all there, I love being home in NY, only like 1.5 hours away, haha


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (subtleJetta101)*

No girls in my car unfortunatly but if anybody wants to trade a guy for a girl then I would love it. lol. I know my friends would understand. hehe.
The trek is long and the first part of the trip is fun because everybody is pumped.... then they realize they have another 12 hours or something and everybody gets silent and ya just cruise for about 8 hours.... then you get close to New Jersey and you start seeing tons of dubs and people speeding so you get pumped again.
One thing though. When you get there after driving the whole way... don't expect to go to sleep beacuse there are before Waterfest Parties every where.














Any ways. I'm gunna be bringing my computer to the camp site so that we can watch my collection of VW videos. I have about 2/3 gigs I think now.
Last year I did come prepared to camp. I forgot lanterns and other things. lol. I should be more prepared this year.


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_No girls in my car unfortunatly but if anybody wants to trade a guy for a girl then I would love it. lol. I know my friends would understand. hehe.
The trek is long and the first part of the trip is fun because everybody is pumped.... then they realize they have another 12 hours or something and everybody gets silent and ya just cruise for about 8 hours.... then you get close to New Jersey and you start seeing tons of dubs and people speeding so you get pumped again.
One thing though. When you get there after driving the whole way... don't expect to go to sleep beacuse there are before Waterfest Parties every where.














Any ways. I'm gunna be bringing my computer to the camp site so that we can watch my collection of VW videos. I have about 2/3 gigs I think now.
Last year I did come prepared to camp. I forgot lanterns and other things. lol. I should be more prepared this year.










I plan on being there in about 12 hours, lol, 1000.4 miles @ 95-100mph = 12 hours'ish, lol.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

Just remember Exit 9 on the NEW JERSEY Turnpike guys... thats the exit to get off.. UNLESS if i go i get off a few exits be4 to save on tolls


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

we are following you
how many tolls are we gonna go through?


----------



## SubtleJetta (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

just bring about 20 bucks for tolls there, just to be safe. It shouldn't be much more but if your hitting up the jersey turnpike they try to rape you.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_No girls in my car unfortunatly but if anybody wants to trade a guy for a girl then I would love it. lol. I know my friends would understand. hehe.
The trek is long and the first part of the trip is fun because everybody is pumped.... then they realize they have another 12 hours or something and everybody gets silent and ya just cruise for about 8 hours.... then you get close to New Jersey and you start seeing tons of dubs and people speeding so you get pumped again.
One thing though. When you get there after driving the whole way... don't expect to go to sleep beacuse there are before Waterfest Parties every where.














Any ways. I'm gunna be bringing my computer to the camp site so that we can watch my collection of VW videos. I have about 2/3 gigs I think now.
Last year I did come prepared to camp. I forgot lanterns and other things. lol. I should be more prepared this year.









yea some people might have to learn the hard way that its a long trip...i have made this journey a couple of times...its not that bad..that made me laugh when you said where everybody will get quiet because its the truth..its like OMG another 8 hours and then you see a few worked on dubs then you get a second wind and your up and ready to go...it used to take me 1.5 hours to get to waterfest...and believe me ill be prepared for the pre waterfest hotel parties/burnouts/cruises...im a waterfest veteran...going since 1999..the worst waterfest ever was in the dustfest year if anybody remembers...you had to go down a dirt bumpy road for like a mile or more only to come to a huge unmowed field, then park in dirt and 6 inches worth of grass and hay, and have bugs eat you alive... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (subtleJetta101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subtleJetta101* »_just bring about 20 bucks for tolls there, just to be safe. It shouldn't be much more but if your hitting up the jersey turnpike they try to rape you.

this is true...PEOPLE DONT FORGET MONEY FOR TOLLS!!







..or we will leave your arse at the booth


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Also tolls through Maryland. I think it's about $6 to get through Maryland, unless you have an EZ Pass.


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

How many people have registered for the exhibition area?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (subtleJetta101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subtleJetta101* »_just bring about 20 bucks for tolls there, just to be safe. It shouldn't be much more but if your hitting up the jersey turnpike they try to rape you.

rape huh.. Florida TURNPIKE WILL RAPE you!! NJ pike prob wont spend no more than 5 dollar


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *capthowdy_1968* »_How many people have registered for the exhibition area?

closes June 24th .... im still up in the air if im driving my car.. maybe ill just hitch a ride


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey, lets go ahead and say that if you don't have ez pass (ie most of us) then when we go through tolls, pull over and wait for the rest of the group.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

thats what i have to do...oh well just look for the shortest line...also im registered for the exhibition area.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_Hey, lets go ahead and say that if you don't have ez pass (ie most of us) then when we go through tolls, pull over and wait for the rest of the group.

thats what i have to do...oh well just look for the shortest line...also im registered for the exhibition area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...still waiting on my packet from [email protected]


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

I'm gunna try and bring my video camera and my parents video camera if they will let me borrow it. lol. They have a better one than mine. sucks being in college. Any ways. I've made the trip up north about 3 times now. Twice to mass and once to waterfest all straight driving.
I'll be registering for the burn out comp. I need you guys cheering for me.







Hehe. As for the tolls. If I recall I spent near 20 dollars going to waterfest last year. maybe it was 15 but bring 20 just in case. 
Remember. For everybody thinking they are going to just fly at 90-100mph. Georgia is crazy with cops, SC is alright, NC is alright, we all know FL sucks for cops, and once your up north it's pretty good. Also... if you want to be with the pack... then your not going to be cruising that fast because everybody else porlly won't be. I think we should cruise at 80-85 with (LONG SPRINTS) of 90-120mph but the springs should stop after we have been going for some time because, like i said, you realise you have a **** load of driving to do. 
We should bring risky games to play while driving. Like.... maybe... catch something from car to car or something. Bring something soft that won't damage the cars and ya let it go out of the sun roofs to catch behind and what not.







Fun stuff. 
LOL!!! I Just thought of the most stupid nerdy thing to do. I will have a power invertor in my car so I can power the cameras, computers/laptops, and what ever else electrical I want. We could make a wireless network and people with laptops could connect to it if we drove close enough. LOL. That'd be the most hilarious thing in the world. Play games with each other while in the cars. haha. 
I so wanna do that now just because it's ridiculous and awesome at the same time. Any ways. I'm outta here. gotta get some stuff done for my new house and look up things to buy for the car for last minute maintance stuff.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_We should bring risky games to play while driving. Like.... maybe... catch something from car to car or something. Bring something soft that won't damage the cars and ya let it go out of the sun roofs to catch behind and what not.







Fun stuff. 
LOL!!! I Just thought of the most stupid nerdy thing to do. I will have a power invertor in my car so I can power the cameras, computers/laptops, and what ever else electrical I want. We could make a wireless network and people with laptops could connect to it if we drove close enough. LOL. That'd be the most hilarious thing in the world. Play games with each other while in the cars. haha. 
I so wanna do that now just because it's ridiculous and awesome at the same time. Any ways. I'm outta here. gotta get some stuff done for my new house and look up things to buy for the car for last minute maintance stuff.

gummy bears are fun to throw between cars, pretty amusing too..i have done it before so its really not that hard...as for the network thing..im bringing my laptop with me, what else do you need. sounds like a cool idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Some kind of wireless network card for your laptop and some one needs a wireless access point... IE: A network hub that supports wireless.
I will buy the network hub for the trip if you guys are going to bring your laptops and wanna do this. We won't have internet but we will be able to play games and do various things with each other on the netwrok if we wished to do so. I think it'd be awesome to be playing a game via wireless through cars. That'd be something we have to get on video and pics of. lol. 
If you haven't made resrevations already... then everybody should reserve a spot at the camp site. hehe.


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, im gonna go out and buy nerf guns and lots of ammo! lol Nerf wars goin down the road!!!! hahahaha


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

i hope no 1 crashes! Its great to have family living in new jersey








Hey andy have you been incontact with all the people driving up ? 
or is it who ever shows up at the time of depart thats all.?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

*Where is Everyone Staying?????? * 
Hotel wise?
Or camping?


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_*Where is Everyone Staying?????? * 
Hotel wise?
Or camping? 


Im staying with the Dubwerks crew from CHicago, wherever they are staying.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_i hope no 1 crashes! Its great to have family living in new jersey








Hey andy have you been incontact with all the people driving up ? 
or is it who ever shows up at the time of depart thats all.?

well i have tried to contact all of th people that said they were going but some havent returned my IM's...the people that i know are going are the following, including myself and you...
-Stranded In Daytona
-capthowdy_1968
-20v GTI Guy
-corrado_sean
-CDJetta
-VeeDubChick17 (and friend)
-LowRiderVR
the other guys are still up in the air..trevor is still working on the rabbit and maddfras is waiting on his clutch...but he said he was going to have 6 other cars with him, but we will see...but yea if nobody replies to me then hopefully they will check back sometime before we go and realize what we are doing...i would like to get a phone # list started so we all are able to get in contact with each other...here is mine 1-352-425-8579...so in the end we should have about 10 people going with us..not bad for a caravan
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_

Im staying with the Dubwerks crew from CHicago, wherever they are staying.

i will be at the hilton...land of dexcon


----------



## LowRiderVR (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_*Where is Everyone Staying?????? * 
Hotel wise?
Or camping? 

I will be staying at my house in PA so I will prolly end up parting from the pack at some point of the drive. But I will be sure to see you guys there


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

I havent posted in this thread in a few weeks. A buddy of mine and I are going to be heading down from fernandina beach (2nd to last exit before georgia). What is the plan as far as meeting up for this cruise. You can count us in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (chargedsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chargedsix* »_I havent posted in this thread in a few weeks. A buddy of mine and I are going to be heading down from fernandina beach (2nd to last exit before georgia). What is the plan as far as meeting up for this cruise. You can count us in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ok cool, also is your buddy driving a car too?...all the info you need is on the first page...what we are doing is meeting at the truck stop near the welcome station off exit 1 on i95 at 6pm..we are leaving at 7pm 7/14


----------



## SubtleJetta (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_rape huh.. Florida TURNPIKE WILL RAPE you!! NJ pike prob wont spend no more than 5 dollar

I'm used to driving straight through all the way to NY, so it kills your pocket a little from the delaware bridge to NY


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (subtleJetta101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subtleJetta101* »_
I'm used to driving straight through all the way to NY, so it kills your pocket a little from the delaware bridge to NY

ahhh... yea that sucks! Its funny ya no you see how much money they take from you on tolls and bridges, and still see the roads that are crappy as hell. It funny to think what they use the $$ for...

My buddy just got a cop job in the town i used to live in i hope he is working on the 16th and shows up. at the hotels


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_
ahhh... yea that sucks! Its funny ya no you see how much money they take from you on tolls and bridges, and still see the roads that are crappy as hell. It funny to think what they use the $$ for...

My buddy just got a cop job in the town i used to live in i hope he is working on the 16th and shows up. at the hotels

what i used to love was it never cost anything to get into new york and you had to pay to get out...when i left it was $8...did it raise?
get me a pba card..


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_
get me a pba card..









My brother got one from this Police officer in NY its like a Honorary member card...
Im trying to get 1 of those plaques for the front window.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

crap i should just put I KNOW A COP...on my front window


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

If i get my job with the volusia county Emergency Communications Center i'll put, "Im a 911 Dispatcher" across my rear window


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

are they hiring for anything else such as Correction officers or Police officers?


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

I dunno, go to http://www.volusia.org and find out


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_
ok cool, also is your buddy driving a car too?...all the info you need is on the first page...what we are doing is meeting at the truck stop near the welcome station off exit 1 on i95 at 6pm..we are leaving at 7pm 7/14

Yea he is comming too, his tex name is dubrider6... Its a go for us. I am scrambling to get the car finished for the show... I may have some ftiment issues with my wheels but hopefully I will be good to go. either way one or both of our car will be cruising with you guys


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_I dunno, go to http://www.volusia.org and find out

thanks


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (chargedsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chargedsix* »_
Yea he is comming too, his tex name is dubrider6... Its a go for us. I am scrambling to get the car finished for the show... I may have some ftiment issues with my wheels but hopefully I will be good to go. either way one or both of our car will be cruising with you guys

ok cool...and you guys dont have to drive far to meet us either.
24 MORE DAYS PEOPLE


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

dont forget your sunscreen


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_dont forget your sunscreen










that just gave me goosebumps...







...memories








that just screams FREE STICKERS to me...my sticky fingers wont be able to control themselves


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Ij ust hope it is not as hot as it was last year on saturday i got bad sunburn http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

i dont have to worry about that...i just get tan...gotta love being italian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

its not that the NJ sun is weird compared to the FL sun


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_its not that the NJ sun is weird compared to the FL sun









this is true, same thing for the new york sun


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

so if i drive up im going to register for exibition area .. so should i buy 1 of those EZ-up canopies? to sit under at the show hmmmm


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_so if i drive up im going to register for exibition area .. so should i buy 1 of those EZ-up canopies? to sit under at the show hmmmm

you better register soon..june 24 is the deadline...as for the ez up, its up to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

well i can buy 1 at work use it then return it


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_well i can buy 1 at work use it then return it









that would work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SubtleJetta (Mar 1, 2004)

What time/day are you guys planning on arriving?


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Friday, afternoon'ish


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (subtleJetta101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subtleJetta101* »_What time/day are you guys planning on arriving?

yea what cam said...we should be arriving there around 12pm friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

i hope no 1 falls alseep behind the wheel... I dunno if i should put 2300 miles on my car to drive up.. ugh







maybe ill hitch a ride along with 1 of you guys and take pics and video tape?


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_i hope no 1 falls alseep behind the wheel... I dunno if i should put 2300 miles on my car to drive up.. ugh







maybe ill hitch a ride along with 1 of you guys and take pics and video tape? 

That'd be tight, i would love to see my car in motion/ hear my new exhaust from an outsider's point of view


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

Well.... how big are you? Height and weight? Right now I have two other guys in my car with a bunch of equipment so im not really going to be going fast at all... might as well add a 3 passenger unless we cant fit you. I dunno... I gotta see. 
List of stuff to bring......
---------------------------
1. 2 extra people
2. Tent
3. Burnout rims and tires mounted
4. Lanterns
5. Clothes
6. 100 Custom made shirts to sell at waterfest
7. Chest with food and drink
8. Lots of tools w/ small floor jack
9. Extra parts for common problems
10.Other peoples clothes
11.Computer for enteratinment or laptop if I can get it working
12.Power Invertor
13.Cameras
14,Video Cameras
15.Sleep Gear
16.Crazy VW Related Stuff
17.Anything else that might be big and get in the way...








So... if I can fit you in between all that stuff..... then your are more than welcome to come in my Jetta.







Man is all that crap gunna slow down my VR. lol. 0-60 in 10 seconds like my old 1987 Jetta GL w/85hp. lol.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_i hope no 1 falls alseep behind the wheel... I dunno if i should put 2300 miles on my car to drive up.. ugh







maybe ill hitch a ride along with 1 of you guys and take pics and video tape? 

hey rob need a ride..my seat has just been opened


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_

hey rob need a ride..my seat has just been opened









yea i might.. i havent even had my car a month yet adn i have 2000 miles on it hahaha


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_
yea i might.. i havent even had my car a month yet adn i have 2000 miles on it hahaha

dam man..where you been driving?







...also the seat is open if you want it let me know...i dont want to start telling other people that its still open if you want it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

well i been too .....
daytona 
gainsville
Orlando
St petersburg
and around town
Ok sounds good i'll let ya know... are u bringing a lot of stuff? also i will just need a ride up and my rents will take me back since i just might staay up there a few days longer.


_Modified by Mk4VeeDub at 4:50 PM 6-23-2005_


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_well i been too .....
daytona 
gainsville
Orlando
St petersburg
and around town
Ok sounds good i'll let ya know... are u bringing a lot of stuff? also i will just need a ride up and my rents will take me back since i just might staay up there a few days longer.
_Modified by Mk4VeeDub at 4:50 PM 6-23-2005_

i forgot about that...the daytona ride was your breaking in ride...im not taking anything real bulky...just bag of tools, some cleaning supplies, 2 chairs, bag of clothes, laptop, little cooler, just mainly little stuff...no problem with just the ride up...the only thing i would ask is that maybe chip in for gas if its cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by flashredvdub at 5:43 PM 6-23-2005_


_Modified by flashredvdub at 5:44 PM 6-23-2005_


----------



## SubtleJetta (Mar 1, 2004)

you guys forgot, beer


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (subtleJetta101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subtleJetta101* »_you guys forgot, beer

believe me there will be plenty at my hotel and the others...i think there are talk of a few kegs already at mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_
no problem with just the ride up...the only thing i would ask is that maybe chip in for gas if its cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

how much ?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

i dont know 40 bucks...that should be good for 2 stops for fuel..ok?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

cool.. today is the deadline to register...


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

register? like just to get in, or register to enter the show?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_register? like just to get in, or register to enter the show?

i know you can buy tickets at the gate but i think you can buy them in advance too...i registered for the exhibition on sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_register? like just to get in, or register to enter the show?

to "Show" your car or do one of the other fun things that they will have there...


----------



## gottinitus (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

ok i might go. gotta see whats going on with school that week.


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Holy Jorge! T- 16 Day's and Counting !!!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_Holy Jorge! T- 16 Day's and Counting !!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














<---remember to bring those


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Hey andy I got off more days from work than i thought. Im going to head up to New JErsey on Monday the 11th instead of leaving with you and the others on thurs night


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (subtleJetta101)*

are you guys going to drive anwhere near charleston?


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (A2sHAVeddubber)*

COUNT ME IN!








I'm coming from the south .... _"the deep south" _ [/little nicky laugh]


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (A2sHAVeddubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2sHAVeddubber* »_are you guys going to drive anwhere near charleston?

I think they are taking a direct route up I-95 im sure u can tag along if your close to the interstate.


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_
I think they are taking a direct route up I-95 im sure u can tag along if your close to the interstate. 

cell phones are your friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_(so is beer)_


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (el pollo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *el pollo* »_
cell phones are your friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_(so is beer)_









LOL, This guy is gonna be ****ing awesome! hahahahaha
A2Shavedvaginy guy, just meet us at I95, i guess we can exchange phone numbers at some point and rendevous on the road.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_
LOL, This guy is gonna be ****ing awesome! hahahahaha
A2Shavedvaginy guy, just meet us at I95, i guess we can exchange phone numbers at some point and rendevous on the road.

agreed...i had put it up before but ill do it again...*please seeing as how there are only 2 weeks left...lets get a phone list started please...mine is 352-425-8579 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


_Modified by flashredvdub at 10:46 PM 6-29-2005_


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

<~~~386 679 4474


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

Haha you guys are going to be too organized. Don't get pissed when all your plans fall apart


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (joness0154)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joness0154* »_Haha you guys are going to be too organized. Don't get pissed when all your plans fall apart


























Cell Number ~~~~> 305-496-7116
I'm *100%* Going!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (joness0154)*

why would all the plans fall apart...there are about 10 people definitly going so i know not everybody is showing.


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (el pollo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *el pollo* »_
cell phones are your friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_(so is beer)_









actually we have found 2 way radios to be better...cell phones with no service serve no purpose...plus 2 ways can be a whole lot of fun


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_
actually we have found 2 way radios to be better...cell phones with no service serve no purpose...plus 2 ways can be a whole lot of fun









oh i know 2-ways are better...i am bringing my set of motorola 2-ways...i just want the phone number just in case somebody is running late and i can get in touch with them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

bump for 2 more weeks


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_bump for 2 more weeks
















WERD! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got my 2-way ready! (and 3000 mp3's)


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (el pollo)*

Shiiiit,,,, I hope I have enough time to finish my damn car.. Its still in the body shop







and I am still waiting on my new wheels. I ordered them from Work like 2.5 months ago and as of today, no sign of them. They say they are stuck in customs












_Modified by chargedsix at 1:21 AM 7-1-2005_


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd make the 2-ways for 'emergency' use only. Otherwise they'll be clogged with jibberish the whole time. I wouldn't wanna sit in my car with the music turned down just to filter out the jibberish everyone is spilling out to hear a cop call or something like that. I'd rather know that any call over a 2 way is something important. We did this last year out to waterfest (with about 40-50 cars) and it worked perfectly


----------



## Rice-Eater (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (Rice-Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rice-Eater* »_I'm leaving Wednesday night from Orlando with a couple other people.

This is still my plan. I need to get there before Friday. Anyone interested in leaving at this time, IM me. I live in Central Florida so finding a meeting spot shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (Rice-Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rice-Eater* »_
This is still my plan. I need to get there before Friday. Anyone interested in leaving at this time, IM me. I live in Central Florida so finding a meeting spot shouldn't be difficult.

you hijacking my thread


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_
you hijacking my thread
















DEATH!


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (joness0154)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joness0154* »_I'd make the 2-ways for 'emergency' use only. Otherwise they'll be clogged with jibberish the whole time. 








You dont wanna hear me sing britney spears?









_Error 
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 1 seconds. 
_


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (el pollo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *el pollo* »_







You dont wanna hear me sing britney spears?










_Error 
Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 1 seconds. 
_

i do







...we should have flood protection for the 2-ways...after you speak you cant say anything for another 40 sec


----------



## Rice-Eater (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_
you hijacking my thread










No way man! Actually my original quote is WAAAY back and early on page one...







Appreciate the pass though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (Rice-Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rice-Eater* »_

No way man! Actually my original quote is WAAAY back and early on page one...







Appreciate the pass though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea i know i remember you first post...just dont take any of my caravan







...ok now you can hijack away just dont get people confused


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

We need to find other caravans and combine ourselves and Create a Huge Mongrol Caravan!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then I can sing britney to the masses












_Modified by el pollo at 12:12 PM 7-1-2005_


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (el pollo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *el pollo* »_We need to find other caravans and combine ourselves and Create a Huge Mongrol Caravan!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Then I can sing britney to the masses








_Modified by el pollo at 12:12 PM 7-1-2005_

most caravans are either leaving earlier or leving later...i already checked..i wanted to do that with the vwfixx tour but they are leaving on the 11th and stopping in major cities along the way i think but that trip requires mucho dinero








dont worry you will sing britney spears to the masses...if you sing it they will come


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

I will have my two-ways and maybe a CB-Radio. Not sure about that though. I'll also have a full set of tools, a full size jack, and two full size 15" wheels with tires on them just in case somebody gets a flat and doesn't have their spare or wants to go full speed instead of using their slow rated spare.








The spare tires are burn out tires though so they don't have any tread on them. Better than nothing though.
Looking forwards to all the people. There wasn't this many people last year.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_I will have my two-ways and maybe a CB-Radio. Not sure about that though. I'll also have a full set of tools, a full size jack, and two full size 15" wheels with tires on them just in case somebody gets a flat and doesn't have their spare or wants to go full speed instead of using their slow rated spare.








The spare tires are burn out tires though so they don't have any tread on them. Better than nothing though.
Looking forwards to all the people. There wasn't this many people last year.

cool man...i have a set of tools as well, a mini compressor....its cool your bringing 2 wheels as well and a jack...no widowmakers on this trip







..also what size tire is on it...i have my stupid donut but how can you drive with that thing when you have a vr6


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

The wheels and tires are 15" steelies with 205/50/15 rubber on them.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_The wheels and tires are 15" steelies with 205/50/15 rubber on them.

perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by flashredvdub at 4:16 PM 7-1-2005_


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

bump


----------



## Rice-Eater (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_I will have my two-ways and maybe a CB-Radio. 

Now thats the best Idea. A CB radio. If we can get someone to run "block" with a V1 and a CB radio, about a mile or so ahead of the rest of the group, that will be the best radar detector available. Who's gonna take point!?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (Rice-Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rice-Eater* »_
Now thats the best Idea. A CB radio. If we can get someone to run "block" with a V1 and a CB radio, about a mile or so ahead of the rest of the group, that will be the best radar detector available. Who's gonna take point!?

hey man quick question..you still heading out early or you riding with us??


----------



## Rice-Eater (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_
hey man quick question..you still heading out early or you riding with us??

Prolly going to be leaving around 5:00pm-ish on Wednesday...


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (Rice-Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rice-Eater* »_
Prolly going to be leaving around 5:00pm-ish on Wednesday...

oh ok..make it there safe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

Im bringing, a cooler full of air, a 5 foot VW flag on a stick, some beef jerky, an extra optima yellow top, a bunch of plastic chicken eggs
oh and ...
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
... some funyon's


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey, i don't know if anyone is interested, but i was thinking about stopping in washington on the way home. I've never been and it'd be cool to stop by the nation's capitol. We have tod rive around it anyways. Anyone know anything about this. Here is a mapquest of directions from englishtown to my home and just click on the maps to check it out.
http://www.mapquest.com/direct...28443


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Story of the morning. around 3:30am i decided that since i couldn't sleep i would go get something to eat at Denny's. Then i got bored and drove out to the beach, turned around and started to come home. WELL, where i have to turn left into the area that my apartment is, it just happens to be across the street for a police station. So as i was turning left, there was a Daytona Beach Police cruiser waiting to pull out straight (in my direction). So i turn left, next thing i know i see him coming up on me w/ the blues on. I get pulled over a freakin 10th of a mile away from my house! He pulled me b/c my Tail lights were too dark. He thought they were lenses but when i showed them that they were actually painted on he was like, "oh, well that's cool..... but still you need to do something to make ur lights brighter" So Omar i'll be coming out to get a couple layers sanded off in the near future whenever ur not busy







hahaha, 
note to self, don't go out at 4 in the morning b/c the cops are bored. Even when i got pulled in Ocala for 59 in a 35, they didn't even mention a word about my taillights


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

nice going cam...i told you they were dark


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

SHHHHH


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_SHHHHH


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

bump it up for *9 MORE DAYS* !!!!!!!


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_i told you they were dark 


Did Somebody say Dark?


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

im probably still going, but not taking my car. ill probably be driving up on wednesday, and flying back after the show, unless somebody wants to offer me a ride back, we can split gas or something


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

anyone interested PM me!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2073746


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (A2sHAVeddubber)*

Hi folks!
I would like to join the caravan from FL. I live in West Virginia but I will be in the DC area on Friday Night. I am picking up my GF from Vienna, VA and we are going to WF. I was hoping to drive along with other dubs. My GF lives very close to I-95 which is the highway I think you will be using to get to WF.
Please, let me know (PM me) on how to join the caravan. I just need to know how to get in touch with someone with you and when is the caravan passing near Wash, DC. I will join!

Thanks for your help in advance! 
Vasil


----------



## Rice-Eater (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubChick17* »_im probably still going, but not taking my car. ill probably be driving up on wednesday 

Then how are you getting there??


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubChick17* »_im probably still going, but not taking my car. ill probably be driving up on wednesday,


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (el pollo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *el pollo* »_

Did Somebody say Dark?


















Nice sticker








Here is mine:









Me and you are the same http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Bad pic quality i know, but still shows how dark they are.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

its sounds stupid but they are darker in person


----------



## S4orce2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

well i want to go, i live in miami and im trying to fix the car by then, hopefully ill be able to catch you guys on thrusday at 7pm at the border of florida. i really want to take my car so ill do my best to fix the beast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








wish me good luck LOL


----------



## SubtleJetta (Mar 1, 2004)

did someone say dark tails??


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

And mine are darker than Subtlejetta's in person


----------



## SubtleJetta (Mar 1, 2004)

not by much, just a tiny


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

It's almost Waterfest time Bitches!!








My car will be a different color from the pic so dont be alarmed


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (el pollo)*

Im leaving Sunday to head North to the Garden State have a safe drive all you sounshine state people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Ah i can't freakin wait for this vacation. Its gonna be awesome


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

bump for *6 MORE DAYS!!!!*...i hope all goes well with everybody and a good amount of people show up


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (Rice-Eater)*

i have a ride there, but not back. oh well i guess


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*

Damn. I was going to post on here Friday that I would definately be joining y'all in the caravan. Now I've got so many problems cropping up with my car there is no way its going to be drivable, let alone done. This sucks cause I bought exhibition passes back when I though my car would be at least mostly done.
Gonna check rental car rates but I'm under 25 and the cost would be crazy.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubChick17* »_i have a ride there, but not back. oh well i guess

id give you a ride back but im not driving either way... 
IM almost there!!! stopped at a hotel in Va. For the night and then over the chesaquaka bay bridge... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05platinumGLI (Dec 29, 2004)

So that i knw will this b a slow drive or a kind of quick one ???


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spazmatic2000* »_Damn. I was going to post on here Friday that I would definately be joining y'all in the caravan. Now I've got so many problems cropping up with my car there is no way its going to be drivable, let alone done. This sucks cause I bought exhibition passes back when I though my car would be at least mostly done.
Gonna check rental car rates but I'm under 25 and the cost would be crazy.

sorry to hear man...so then do you need a ride??


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

If anyone has the space that'd be great. I'd gladly chip in for gas, tolls and stuff. I don't plan on packing a lot so I wouldn't take up that much room. My hotel is the Holiday Inn Express in East Brunswick, right off the Jersey Turnpike just a little before Somerset. I can get a ride up to the Welcome Center in Georgia to meet y'all up there.
If there isn't any space for me anyone want ot buy some admission tickets for face value?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spazmatic2000* »_If anyone has the space that'd be great. I'd gladly chip in for gas, tolls and stuff. I don't plan on packing a lot so I wouldn't take up that much room. My hotel is the Holiday Inn Express in East Brunswick, right off the Jersey Turnpike just a little before Somerset. I can get a ride up to the Welcome Center in Georgia to meet y'all up there.
If there isn't any space for me anyone want ot buy some admission tickets for face value?

you can ride with me if you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

when is everyone planning on leaving waterfest..sunday or monday or what? turns out my other wingman isnt going anymore and the other is staying longer..i just wanted some peeps to roll back with


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Im driving back on sunday after the show, but im only going to NC, not Fl


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_Im driving back on sunday after the show, but im only going to NC, not Fl

same here but obviuosly driving back to florida


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Yeah I gotta drive back after the shoiw sunday so i can go to sko0l tuesday morning









If anybody needs a ride back to florida after the show sunday let me know... Im rollin solo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_
you can ride with me if you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That would be awesome. I'm gonna fiddle around with my car a bit more but I highly doubt it will be driveable. A ride would be very much appreciated.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spazmatic2000* »_
That would be awesome. I'm gonna fiddle around with my car a bit more but I highly doubt it will be driveable. A ride would be very much appreciated.

cool man, no problem...good luck with the car but if you dont get it done the seat is yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

I just Farted


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_I just Farted






















...your that bored cam??


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Does one have to be bored to Fart? I just thought you guys wouuld enjoy hearing about my Fart. It was a good fart, one that echoed through the hallways of a thousand houses. People stood in awe and amazement as they heard the sound that is my Fart. All ye bow down!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_Does one have to be bored to Fart? I just thought you guys wouuld enjoy hearing about my Fart. It was a good fart, one that echoed through the hallways of a thousand houses. People stood in awe and amazement as they heard the sound that is my Fart. All ye bow down!

no you dont have to be bored to fart...but you must be in order to tell us the story of the fart


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

****** WATCH OUT FOR THE POTHOLES IN NEW JERSEY*****....
Hardly no cops on the way up for us. Not sure about the maryland and Va area since we avoided that and hit up the Bay bridge and the Boat that my rents put ther car on.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

*FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE MEETING ME IN OCALA THEN DRIVING UP TO THE BORDER...WHEN YOUR ON I-75 GET OFF AT EXIT 341 (HERNANDO)...WHEN YOU GET OFF MAKE A RIGHT AND THEN TURN RIGHT INTO SONNY'S BBQ...I WILL BE IN THE PARKING LOT AT 2:30PM...I WILL BE LEAVING AT 3PM*..._IF YOU NEED TO CALL ME 352-425-8579_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_*FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE MEETING ME IN OCALA THEN DRIVING UP TO THE BORDER...WHEN YOUR ON I-75 GET OFF AT EXIT 341 (HERNANDO)...WHEN YOU GET OFF MAKE A RIGHT AND THEN TURN RIGHT INTO SONNY'S BBQ...I WILL BE IN THE PARKING LOT AT 2:30PM...I WILL BE LEAVING AT 3PM*..._IF YOU NEED TO CALL ME 352-425-8579_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I HOPE EVERYBODY REMEMBERS ITS TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

I do, but like almost all caravans ive been involved with most people punk out















yay one more day!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_*FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE MEETING ME IN OCALA THEN DRIVING UP TO THE BORDER...WHEN YOUR ON I-75 GET OFF AT EXIT 341 (HERNANDO)...WHEN YOU GET OFF MAKE A RIGHT AND THEN TURN RIGHT INTO SONNY'S BBQ...I WILL BE IN THE PARKING LOT AT 2:30PM...I WILL BE LEAVING AT 3PM*..._IF YOU NEED TO CALL ME 352-425-8579_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i know some wont show but i hope its a good turnout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Dude, i am so ****ing there, i cannot ****ing wait!!!!! holy **** im amped


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh, anyone have any good Trance cd's i can borrow for the trip up?


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

ok just to clarify everything..were meeting at the truck stop right before the fla/ga line? or what? at 7 pm? or is it earlier now? and is anyone bringing 2ways cuz they seem to work better and faster...cell phones tend to lose service and/or roaming..just wanted to clear some things up..i mean it is tomorrow


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_ok just to clarify everything..*were meeting at the truck stop right before the fla/ga line?* or what? *at 7 pm?* or is it earlier now? and is anyone bringing 2ways cuz they seem to work better and faster...cell phones tend to lose service and/or roaming..just wanted to clear some things up..i mean it is tomorrow










yes we are meeting there...we are leaving at 7pm from there but meeting there at 6pm...i have a set of 2-ways im bringing
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

and assuming there are a bunch of cars...if one person needs gas...are all of us pulling off? cuz i have a feeling imma need gas more often then some of yall...oh yah and stocking up on the red bull


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean* »_and assuming there are a bunch of cars...if one person needs gas...are all of us pulling off? cuz i have a feeling imma need gas more often then some of yall...oh yah and stocking up on the red bull

we will have to see about the bunch of cars...im not counting on everybody showing up...if somebody needs gas i would like everybody to pull off too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_
we will have to see about the bunch of cars...im not counting on everybody showing up...if somebody needs gas i would like everybody to pull off too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, everyone pulls off as one group. safety in numbers, no leaving anyone behind. 
Andy, i got one of your two-ways still, right?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_
Yea, everyone pulls off as one group. safety in numbers, no leaving anyone behind. 
Andy, i got one of your two-ways still, right?

yes the other is yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

werd


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

MY FACE IS LIKE THIS RIGHT NOW





















...I CANT WAIT


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

IM like this







right now b/c the car is in the shop







but i'll be like this :-D in about 2 hours. getting new brakes, lower control arm and alignment :-D


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_IM like this







right now b/c the car is in the shop







but i'll be like this :-D in about 2 hours. getting new brakes, lower control arm and alignment :-D

mine is like







cuz mines been in the shop for the past 5 days...originally timing belt but they found sert and V belt were bad and now they just saw my cog belt on my glader is oil soaked...but it should be done today...and tomorrow...gotta change oil, spark plugs, wires and cap and rotor..so i should run like a champ all the way there


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

awesome, at least ur gettin that **** done before you get up there and have it break down or some ****.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

ahh im up in maine for a few days and there are so many freaking dubs and audi's here..


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

how long does it take to get to the fla/ga pit stop where everybody is meeting from Orlando? the earliest I can leave is like 3pm or so tomorrow..... so 4 hours to get there. I think that's long enough. If I recall I made it out of florida in 3 or something. maybe i'm wrong. I forget. If anybody has the timeage then i could really use it so that I can tell you guys if i'm able to meet up with you.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

I left this past sunday coming from Ocala and made it to Ga from Ocala in 3 hours at the most you are a more direct route if you leave at 3 that should be a lot of time. I think there all meeting up around 7 or so... have a safe trip, i start my journey back down to NJ friday morning im in Maine for a few days i hope i see some dubbers heading down from the Conn. Mass area so i can tag along


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

yea if you leave at 3pm from orlando you should be fine...we are meeting at the truck stop at 6pm but leaving at 7pm...if you are running late let me know and give me a call 352-425-8579 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

I gotta drive the whole Florida alone... not a single person wanted to go to waterfest in Souf Florida... total weaksauce in my book


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (el pollo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *el pollo* »_I gotta drive the whole Florida alone... not a single person wanted to go to waterfest in Souf Florida... total weaksauce in my book









its alright...you will be happy when you get to the border http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...what time do you have to leave to get up there by 6pm??


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

at least 5 hours early to compinsate for traffic from south florida


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

ok after thinkin about it..there are a few truck stops im thinking of..is it on the highway like a weigh station..or is it the truck stop off of exit 1 right after the border with a gas station and all that jazz...??? and what channel is everyone gunna be on ..on their 2 ways?


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (el pollo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *el pollo* »_I gotta drive the whole Florida alone... not a single person wanted to go to waterfest in Souf Florida... total weaksauce in my book









thats because they might get cold and dont have pants or a long sleave shirt.


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

Danggit I can't go to sleep! Quadruple checking everything. Can't wait!!!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

its the one off of exit 1...as for the 2-ways...we will get that all figured out when we all meet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

I haven't even started packing yet
and i just woke up
damn im a slacker
it feels good to be a gangster


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_I haven't even started packing yet
and i just woke up
damn im a slacker
it feels good to be a gangster

come on cam get your crap into a bag and hit the road







...come on folks today is the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

TODAY IS THE ****ING DAY FELLAS! !WooT!WooT!


----------



## GLI2NR (Jan 8, 2005)

Ill try to make it to the meeting place to see you guys off.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (GLI2NR)*

Stay safe Guys, and enjoy the drive up... Hope no 1 falls asleep.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

HI folks!
I will be catching up with all of you in the DC area. I plan on joining the group before I-95 merges with the I-495 (Wash. DC Beltway).
I will post the driving details later this evening. I hope that you would accept a quick pitstop to pick me up on the way to WF.
I am bringing 1 spare tire, VAG-COM with laptop and a toolbox with the basics!
Look for a Cool White Jetta with West Virginia License plate!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

^^ they all left already, i hope you are ready to head out... stay safe!


----------



## LowRiderVR (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

well i will be the first to say that we made it safely, i separated from the group near the PA border to go home but i had a blast! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anybody with pictures post em up, i dont have many as i was riding solo for the most part


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

The rest of us got here safely. Sucks for corrado_sean tho.. I hope he made it home safe. (for those of u who don't know his tranny wouldn't shift past 3rd.) and if anyone has any pics/videos post them up here!


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

He made it home, got another vehicle and drove up last night.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

thats awesome guys i got a call around noon from flashred andy telling me he got up here. I was driving back from maine with family took a few pics of some Mk4 Gtis and a Mk3 gti and a mk 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

Waterfest is gay this year. Its the last year I'll be driving my car all the way up here


----------



## cone junkie (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (joness0154)*

josh did you drive from FL or from IL this year?


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

IL


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (joness0154)*

Just got back from NJ and now I am back in orlando, fl. 2400 miles and my A3 Jetta VR6 has made it again with no problems.... and doing a burnout at the burnout contest both years. Oh yea. Running strong. I would also like to note my secondary rad fan was out the whole trip.


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

i made it back this morning around 9:30..drove straight through the night...saw flashred and lordbalsac and strandedindaytona pulled over on 95...i pulled over to wait and maybe cruise with yall but it was like 30 min and we just left..so yah..hope everything went well...and im now known as the kid from jax that broke down...so if u got pics of it...post em up!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean)*

just got back at 3:30pm...what a crap ticket we got..oh well...in the ned the trip was well worth it...i just cant wait to get back to that tunnel in maryland














...doin 110 through it


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

crap ticket?


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*








Great Trip! 
Here's just a few Pics I uploaded: http://groups.msn.com/DubzShow...=Last
The rest will be done very soon!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*

you got your name back yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11







...i just got finished watching all the nudespeed girl videos


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Just got back from NJ and now I am back in orlando, fl. 2400 miles and my A3 Jetta VR6 has made it again with no problems.... and doing a burnout at the burnout contest both years. Oh yea. Running strong. I would also like to note my secondary rad fan was out the whole trip.









hey man whenever you get a chance get that video of the tunnel up...it sucks you werent in it on the way home...me and a mk2 vr6 were doing like a 100 through it...we were loud







...talk about tunnel vision


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Holy hell I slept for like 15 hours.







Was a great trip guys, hopefully I'll have my car ready for the next one. Here are some pics I just threw in my photobucket really quick. Some of the resizes took there toll the the pics. I'll put some more up later including some non resizes. P.S. my tunnel vid is like 17MB. Will try to find a place that can host it later. Off to work now.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*

I can host all of your guys pics if you want. I have a webserver and I don't host much or do anything on it and I have a crap load of bandwidth that I pay for it just for instances like this.







I'll make an upload account today some time but for the time being just AIM me at Grom Linsh or else email them to me at my gmail account at [email protected]
Finally... a pic of me with the wheels on top of the car.


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Yeaw... webhost them videos and pics! ! !!!





















































Still uploading the disks


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord Balsac* »_Yeaw... webhost them videos and pics! ! !!!








Still uploading the disks










thats sucks man...disks suck







...im uploading those things


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

all of the untitled photo pics are mine...im tyring to get the videos up
http://groups.msn.com/DubzShow...age=4


_Modified by flashredvdub at 2:36 PM 7-19-2005_


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Awesome.... get them videos up yo!!!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

i have to find somewhere to host them


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

I told you i'd host them. IM me at Grom Linch and send the videos to me.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Andy... got your pics hosted on this thread. All 169 of them.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2096059


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

thanx dude..now people think i have an azz fetish


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

how about those vids http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Here are the links for your vids...
http://www.kurazy.com/videos/BangHead.AVI
http://www.kurazy.com/videos/MVI_1414.AVI
http://www.kurazy.com/videos/MVI_1417.AVI
http://www.kurazy.com/videos/MVI_1418.AVI
http://www.kurazy.com/videos/MVI_1419.AVI
http://www.kurazy.com/videos/MVI_1421.AVI

http://www.kurazy.com/videos/MVI_1425.AVI

http://www.kurazy.com/videos/MVI_1455.AVI

http://www.kurazy.com/videos/MVI_1456.AVI
The following are videos of the burn out comp.... not done by my camera though... those are coming soon.
My car
http://www.kurazy.com/videos/jettaburn.wmv
White Fox
http://www.kurazy.com/videos/burncomp.wmv


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

aaah, what plays .avi files?!


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

Anything... you prolly don't have the divx codec which is what it might be. I haven't looked but go to http://www.divx.com and get the codec there. Then it should play.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

thanx for hosting them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

[IN Arnold Swarzenager Voice]
No Problemo. 
[End Muscle Man Voice]
lol. no problem man. Any time. If ya need anything else hosted just tell me. I have a crap load of bandwidth to use and I never use it.


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Hey Andy... Where are the pics your cousin took? 
You know... Mr passenger for 2522 miles








He got some good Shots of Chicken


----------



## LowRiderVR (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*

3 things:
1-glad to see you guys made it home safely
2-either a few of those vids are huge or they are dead links.
3-whoever let me borrow their 2-way I still have it but will gladly mail it to them. were you guys on channel 2 all weekend because nobody responded to me?


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (LowRiderVR)*

Is This you?
















If so then yeaw, I let you burrow my 2-way...








Your car is pimp BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*

here... another pic


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord Balsac* »_Hey Andy... Where are the pics your* cousin* took? 
You know... Mr passenger for 2522 miles








He got some good Shots of Chicken









i didnt say he was my cuz







...i dont know where he has been..i know he has wicked work hours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Yeah sorry guys. I work 14-16 hours a day weekdays so not much time for the vortex until the weekend. Will have some more uploaded tonight.


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

So yea, our ticket, well mine at least, is 220$ not as bad as i was expecting. i was figuring at least 350


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spazmatic2000* »_Yeah sorry guys. I work 14-16 hours a day weekdays so not much time for the vortex until the weekend. Will have some more uploaded tonight.

Yay!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_So yea, our ticket, well mine at least, is 220$ not as bad as i was expecting. i was figuring at least 350

so is mine at first i was like







...but then i was like f u c k it...oh well...in my opinion the whole weekend was well worth it







...i just have to say thanx to everybody he came and was cool through the whole weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...also thanx chicken for waking we up when i fell asleep while driving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

u know what's ****ed up, they wouldn't even give me the name of the district attorney


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

did u guys get points as well? were the speeding violations doubled?


----------



## LowRiderVR (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*



Lord Balsac said:


> Is This you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (LowRiderVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowRiderVR* »_
edit: is that second pic of my car reversed? Iif not you have serious skills snapping a pic in the passenger mirror while driving solo










Skillz Suuun.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I dont even remember taking that pic.... damn I was Tired


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

well it looks like i might lose my license for a year if i dont' get this ticket dropped or reduced


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

why?


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

NC changed their rules and except out of state infractions. Anything exceeding 15 over the posted speed limit is an automatic 1 year suspension. But i printed out those pictures of us pulled over prior to being pulled by the cop, and wrote a pretty good letter and sent it all to my grandfather who is an attorney.


----------



## LowRiderVR (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

15 over are you serious?







How many over were you? Did everyone get an equal ticket?


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

yea, we all got 25 over tickets.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_yea, we all got 25 over tickets. 

damn man you almost made me do math in my head







..and i also got the ticket...the 3 of us got matching 90 in a 65 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

Ok heres a few pics I liked. I'll probably post up all of them at some point but now I'm picking and choosing some full sizers.
*CLICK TO ANY TO ENLARGE TO GINORMOUS SIZE.*
 






Going to bed now.


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*

Oh yeah heres a couple random pics of my car which couldn't make it on the trip.







If I don't go to H2O I will at least go to the BBQ so I'll see some of y'all again there.
Bad pics after parts were slapped on.
















Ok really going to bed.


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

DUDE! SWEET JETTAR!!! Do you have a vr in it?


----------



## Spazmatic2000 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_DUDE! SWEET JETTAR!!! Do you have a vr in it?

8v







. But for my plans for it just look at my sig.







No money will be put into cosmetics until I find a swap.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spazmatic2000* »_Oh yeah heres a couple random pics of my car which couldn't make it on the trip.







If I don't go to H2O I will at least go to the BBQ so I'll see some of y'all again there.
Bad pics after parts were slapped on.
















Ok really going to bed.









dam man...nice mk2...i love those wheels too...i cant believe you drive that thing that low around jax


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*

I love MK2s. I wanna get rid of my A3.... but keep the engine of course. I love my VR. Right now i'm thinking about doing an A2 VR6 swap but if I did i'd do a A2 Jetta Coupe.







Gotta keep the Jettas rolling because i've owned 3... why not make 4. My body is crap any ways on my car but everything else is doing pretty good. So I think a swap is more feasable than getting the body repaired. Just buy a shell, get it painted the color I want after stripping it and then the swap comes.








I don't think it'd cost to much more because I have most of the parts. I'd just need some Passat and Rado parts. I'm broke right now though so I shouldn't even be thinking about it. lol.


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*









Freakin Sick Photo!








All of them are awesome and your MK2 is pure tits! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*

i just was going through some more of my pics and realized i took a pic of CHICKEN when she was in the shower


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Did you guys get anymore pics of my car by chance? 
****ing chicken, you Pic Whore


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Spazmatic2000)*

maybe if you would have been with *us* the whole weekend youd have more pics bish!















Heres some pics courtesy of thy lord: 










http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0YgCjArUbyEbUbSJiqhhS7!x3hsGEFS!EBn5Y2eeuxCfZpbRBp5MRsrdzHg****QERVvul28bVC*xKpSmQT8zP8WF16Q5tEIzNRrv0JghQ9tVe7kwY04h2fK0JTpJV33*BPgPexsNzkJQOSAlNF5AwA/Watefest11%20-%20%20Caravan%20Cam%2001.JPG?dc=4675531963264211263






















































kinda blurry but nonetheless... 
****ing chicken! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*

Although I wasn't able to caravan with you guys, here are some of my pics.








































And the rest http://www.rickandkaren.com/rick/Waterfest 2005/


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot Balsac!


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

Andy... What about a Waterfest 12 South Florida Caravan Thread???


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord Balsac* »_Andy... What about a Waterfest 12 South Florida Caravan Thread???









we should start one now..this way it gives people enough time to get things set straight







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_
we should start one now..this way it gives people enough time to get things set straight







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This time im freaking driving up.. to much of a hassle with the rents


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_
This time im freaking driving up.. to much of a hassle with the rents









crap man i could have told you that


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

umm, we all need to pitch in for a huge ****ing bomb, that way we can blow up jersey and move waterfest somewhere else.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_umm, we all need to pitch in for a huge ****ing bomb, that way we can blow up jersey and move waterfest somewhere else.

its going to be there next year...there is no way around it...its about the only place that can hold everything we do and all the people that go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_umm, we all need to pitch in for a huge ****ing bomb, that way we can blow up jersey and move waterfest somewhere else.

Why? i might have a job there in a year and all you fudge packers can stay up there for FREE


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_
Why? i might have a job there in a year and all you fudge packers can stay up there for FREE

hey i really got nothing against new jersey...hell that was like a second home for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_
hey i really got nothing against new jersey...: 

I do the dam potholes.







and indians kiwi cherry


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_
I do the dam potholes.









well duuuuuhhhh....of course trhe potholes..who doesnt


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

uhhh not to mention the POLE SMOKING STATE TROOPERS!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_uhhh not to mention the POLE SMOKING STATE TROOPERS! 

dont speed next time


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk4VeeDub* »_
dont speed next time

I WASN'T!!!! Did you not see the pictures of my Flat tire!?
anyways, for 375$ + Court Fee's and Fines i can get the ticket reduced to a 70 in a 65. did u guys figure out if this ticket affects your insurance stuff in FL chicken and Andy? if it does and u need to get outa it, maybe we can get a "group buy" with this lawyer, lol
Cam


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

hey the caddy pool pic post got black holed....that sucks


----------



## D_Bat (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Caravan from FLORIDA (flashredvdub)*

rawr


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_hey the caddy pool pic post got black holed....that sucks


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

I want to go on another cruise you guys, not to even end up anywhere. I just want to drive through the night with everyone once again and have a good time!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_I want to go on another cruise you guys, not to even end up anywhere. I just want to drive through the night with everyone once again and have a good time!

so do i but where??...i just would like to make a video..but i dont have that type of video camera that i can upload anything onto my computer...and i cant believe i brought my video camera to waterfest and back and didnt even open the case


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

you bish's should drive down to Miami or something


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

dude, we should, we should drive to south beach.


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

we got really lucky you guys:
http://jamesburg.net/flood2005.html


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_we got really lucky you guys:
http://jamesburg.net/flood2005.html

yea i know..that white car thats in front of the barber shop is the one that was under water when we drove by


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_dude, we should, we should drive to south beach.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*

I have a camera that I can use to upload to a computer to make a video. I'm down for a cruise some time to some where.







Maybe we should setup something in Tampa or something. Like a central florida VW meet or something. We had that daytona meet a few years ago.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord Balsac* »_










thats what i was thinking when i heard south beach..haha ever see The Birdcage


















_Modified by flashredvdub at 6:20 PM 7-28-2005_


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

ok, a hetero beach then, you pricks, lol


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

LMAO!


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_I have a camera that I can use to upload to a computer to make a video. I'm down for a cruise some time to some where.







Maybe we should setup something in Tampa or something. Like a central florida VW meet or something. We had that daytona meet a few years ago.










Hey Hey Hey, what ever happened to the videos from the waffle house, i know you got some footage of me reving my exhaust and also some footage of our cruise, including the ***** we messed with. i'd like to see that ish


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_

Hey Hey Hey, what ever happened to the videos from the waffle house, i know you got some footage of me reving my exhaust and also some footage of our cruise, including the ***** we messed with. i'd like to see that ish

yea speaking of that what about me







...cough cough...the tunnel..


----------



## SubtleJetta (Mar 1, 2004)

It was cool seeing some of you fellas there, especially meeting up with cam again, hopefully I'll see you all at the bbq


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (subtleJetta101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subtleJetta101* »_It was cool seeing some of you fellas there, especially meeting up with cam again, hopefully I'll see you all at the bbq

yea it nice finally gettign to meet you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

Swerd, chris when u gettin back to daytona? me jay and brian are moving into our house august 22nd


----------



## SubtleJetta (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

leaving here either the 19 or 20th, and a 2 day eta


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet, u know if u need anything on the drive down my parents will be glad to help out, so just lemme know.


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashredvdub* »_
thats what i was thinking when i heard south beach..haha ever see The Birdcage


















those glasses look familiar


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*

lool


----------



## SubtleJetta (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_sweet, u know if u need anything on the drive down my parents will be glad to help out, so just lemme know.

Appreciate it big time bro, but I think im trekin from DC - JAX in 1 day,







gunna be boring, so when i get there I hit the


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

You know wyman is moving back to ****ing washington? sucks







Why are you stopping in Jax? make the extra hour and get to daytona you ***!


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*

hey i cant find that pic of my with my big hand giving the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...can somebody post it if they have it


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

ask and you shall receive


















I'm still waiting for some pics of chicken


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*

thanx man...
_Quote, originally posted by *Lord Balsac* »_
I'm still waiting for some pics of chicken









these are the only ones i have..alot came out ****ty
























*The Super Shocker*








































































thats basically what i got http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*









i meant "waiting from pics from your co-pilot"








Thanks Tho! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord Balsac* »_








i meant "waiting from pics from your co-pilot"








Thanks Tho! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no problem...i dotn know what happened to him..i know he works like 24/7 though


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

*Look what I found:*









New Jersey will launch a 30 day speeding ticket frenzy from July 1 through the 30th. 
The state estimates that 9 million dollars will be generated in speeding tickets. 1 million will go to pay state troopers over time. There will be 50 state troopers on duty at all times patrolling the 9 main intersections and highways. 
They are the following: 
I-295 north and south 
1-95 (Jersey Turnpike) north and south 
1-80 east and west 
I-287 north and south 
I-78 east and west 
I-195 east and west 
1-280 east and west 
Rt. 130 north and south 
Garden State Parkway north and south 
Warning for everyone: Now 5 mph above the limit can justify a ticket and every state trooper is supposed to pull a car over and write a ticket every 10 minutes. They have issued 30 brand new unmarked Crown Victoria cruisers and they are bringing in all their part timers on full time. If you work in New Jersey, New York, or CT, you must take one of there interstates, routes, or parkways. It's up to you how fast you are doing when they do. So be safe and don't forget speeding tickets are on you. 
You've been warned. 



















































Little to late eh?


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord Balsac* »_*Look what I found:*









New Jersey will launch a 30 day speeding ticket frenzy from July 1 through the 30th. 
The state estimates that 9 million dollars will be generated in speeding tickets. 1 million will go to pay state troopers over time. There will be 50 state troopers on duty at all times patrolling the 9 main intersections and highways. 
They are the following: 
I-295 north and south 
1-95 (Jersey Turnpike) north and south 
1-80 east and west 
I-287 north and south 
I-78 east and west 
I-195 east and west 
1-280 east and west 
Rt. 130 north and south 
Garden State Parkway north and south 
Warning for everyone: Now 5 mph above the limit can justify a ticket and every state trooper is supposed to pull a car over and write a ticket every 10 minutes. They have issued 30 brand new unmarked Crown Victoria cruisers and they are bringing in all their part timers on full time. If you work in New Jersey, New York, or CT, you must take one of there interstates, routes, or parkways. It's up to you how fast you are doing when they do. So be safe and don't forget speeding tickets are on you. 
You've been warned. 



















































Little to late eh?


i would say so


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

dam maybe i should put an application into the NJ State police
cant be any worse than the FHP Test


----------



## Stranded In Daytona (Jan 12, 2004)

**** NEW JERSEY!


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stranded In Daytona)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stranded In Daytona* »_**** NEW JERSEY!


haha i feel the same way and i lived there for 21 years


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

h2o guys. Who is going?














I started a southern US caravan thread in the h2o forums. Post in there.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

i want to go so bad but i dont know if i will make it


----------

